# جهاز المحطة المتكاملة Total Station تعريف الجهاز وفكرة عملة إعداد علي بن عفيف



## م علي بن عفيف (22 نوفمبر 2008)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_

_إخواني وأخواتي حياكم الله ونشكر مروركم الكريم :57:_

_
_
_اعذروني عن الانقطاع من الكتابة في المنتدى وذالك نظرا لبعض الظروف والضغوط :3:
_


جهاز المحطة المتكاملة (Total Station)​ هو جهاز يجمع بين وحدة إلكترونية لقياس المسافات, ووحدة إلكترونية لقياس الزوايا.​
ويستطيع الجهاز أن يقيس الزوايا الأفقية والرأسية والمسافات المائلة من مرصد واحد لعدد من النقاط.​
ومن خلال المعالجة الداخلية لهذه القياسات يقوم الجهاز باشتقاق كثير من القياسات والحسابات الأخرى مثل المسافة الأفقية والمسافة الرأسية وإحداثيات النقاط.​
فكرة عمل أجهزة المحطة المتكاملة:​
تعتمد فكرة عمل الأجهزة الإلكترونية لقياس المسافات *(**EDM**) *على معرفة زمن رحلة الموجات الصادرة منها وهي إما موجات كهروضوئية أو موجات ميكروويف ومن خلال معرفة سرعة الموجة في الهواء يتم حساب المسافة التي قطعتها الموجة من خلال المعادلة ​
*المسافة = 0.5 **X** زمن الرحلة **X** سرعة الموجة*​
أما بالنسبة لقياس للزوايا فمثبت في الجهاز دائرتان إلكترونية أفقية ورأسية يمكن من خلالها معرفة الزوايا المطلوبة وتسجيلها أوتوماتيكيا على الجهاز وعرضها.​ ​


----------



## المهندس نجم (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sosohoho (29 نوفمبر 2008)

هل يوجد شرح لتبكون رجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## مساح مبتدي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مساح مبتدي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مساح مبتدي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (25 فبراير 2009)

المهندس نجم
sosohoho
مساح مبتدي

شكرااا على مروركم جميعا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (25 أبريل 2009)

اللة يبارك فيك مهندس علي


----------



## noor-noor (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا بس ممكن شرح اوفى واكبر وبالصوت والصورة ان امكن


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (26 أبريل 2009)

noor-noor قال:


> شكرا بس ممكن شرح اوفى واكبر وبالصوت والصورة ان امكن


 



ان شاء الله في الايام المقبلة 

وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (26 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويبارك فيك اخي


----------



## محمدين علي (30 أبريل 2009)

الله يفتح عليك و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## الدقى (2 مايو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (3 مايو 2009)

السندباد المساحي

محمدين علي

الدقي

شكرا على مروركم الكريم​


----------



## nassar_hagras (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا قوى بس انا كنت عايز مكوناته واناعه بس دلوقتى ضرورى لو سمحتوا الى يعرف يبعتها


----------

